# .17 hmr



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i want to buy one but dont know what is a good brand and wat price


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go for a Savage model 93R17-BVSS. I got that one back in January and it's a great gun, it's very accurate and hasn't failed me yet. I've probably put close to 250-300 round through it myself and my dad and little sister have put close to 150-200. It's a really good gun, once I get my digital camera hooked up to my computer I'll send you some pics of a pop can I hit at 100 yards just yesterday. I got it almost dead center and the whole thing blew up, spraying pop 10 feet in all directions... wow that was cool...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You wanna see a cool explosion, shoot a tannerite target at 100 yds with a 270 or 06 or something. I shot my first one yesterday and it was awesome! :jammin:

http://tannerite.com/


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, wow that'd be fun. But I was thinking it was cool because it's such a little bullet that's coming from that .17.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

And you are right. I have done similar with my M2. It is pretty cool.

Try this.......... Cut the top out of a 16 oz can (empty can of corn, peas, green beans, etc) and put about 1 inch of water in the bottom. Then turn a standard Cambell's soup can with one end cut out upside down on the water, then shoot it. I only did it once, but the Cambell's soup can went about 20 feet in the air. It was pretty cool. Actually, remembering back, I may have put more water in than that. I think it may also work better if you shoot it down low enough that you hit the water with the bullet. Give it a try and let me know how it goes. I think you'll like it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm, I think I may have soup and corn for lunch...


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

one time me and weasle414 were out target shooting. we had two unopened water bottles to shoot with his 17hmr. the first one was pretty cool when it exploded-it split in half. but the second one completely exploded! we did probably a 10 yard search radius and all we could find was the wrapper! :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Now that I am re-thinking the whole thing, maybe the Cambells can was on the bottom with the corn can on top. You may have to try a few configurations to get it right, but you will like it when it works. I just stumbled on to it by accident. Good luck.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was way too windy to shoot the 17 when I got out there today but I did get to blow up a CD player with my 12 guage. But maybe we should stop hyjacking the oridinal thread... I'll start a new one in the open forum.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

gray squirrel said:


> i want to buy one but dont know what is a good brand and wat price


I don't think you'd be unhappy with the NEF sportster. It is a SS, but they seem to be very accurate for the money.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa woa woa woa woa.... Are stainless barrels supposed to be less accurate than blued barrels?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I got 3 buddies that shoot the Marlin model 917VS. I don't think you could go wrong w/ this choice. Take a look and let me know what you think:
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... 917VS.aspx

(If I were in your position, I would definately save the money and put your it towards a .223 or a .22-250.) .17s and .22 mags are only good for closer ranges but then again I don't know how old you are or what you're looking to shoot. They're defianately good replacements for .22 lr's after a few years of shooting them and getting your accuracy up to par though.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

weasle414 said:


> Woa woa woa woa woa.... Are stainless barrels supposed to be less accurate than blued barrels?


Not that I know of. Never really gave it much thought. What I meant by SS was single shot. Some are stainless, some are blue depending on what model you get. I'd recommend the SS1-017. It is a blued gun with a heavy varmint barrel. They seem to be very accurate.


----------

